
Wilhelm von Hackensplat: 'First Past the Post' isn't. - billpg
http://blog.hackensplat.com/2011/01/first-past-post-isnt.html
======
edderly
If I understand rightly, the AV system being discussed in the UK allows the
voter to choose to vote for either one or a limited number of candidates.

All votes won't be carried to the final round so this means the winner isn't
guaranteed a 50+% share of the vote.

~~~
AndrewDucker
People don't have to fill in all candidates, so some votes may be lost along
the way. The winner is guaranteed a 50% vote share of all votes that make it
to the final round - and nobody is denied a chance of getting their vote
there.

------
jgranby
If you want to be pernickety, 'alternative vote' is also a misnomer: the word
'alternative' comes from the Latin 'alter', which means 'the other of two
[options]'. There are more than two voting systems, so AV is incorrect as a
name, at least to traditionalists.

But this really doesn't have any bearing on which, if any, someone in Britain
ought to vote for. That the name doesn't really fit doesn't say much at all
about the merits of the system itself.

